# der optimale Einstieg in HwBot



## Professor Theorie (11. November 2012)

Ich habe mich nun dazu durchgerungen, bei HwBot mitzumischen, natürlich im PCGHX-Team 

Ich bin eher bewandet im Übertakten von Grafikkarten, insgesamt würde ich mich jedoch eher als Anfänger bezeichnen, da ich nur Erfahrungen mit meiner 670, meinem 2599k, einen Q8300 und einer MSI 5770 bzgl. Overclocking gemacht habe. Mit einem kleinen Massenkauf hier im Forum soll sich das nun ändern, da ich dann im Besitz von 2 voll einsatzbereiten 775er-Systemen mit akzeptabler Overclocking-Möglichkeit bin.

Mein größter Erfolg war wohl das hochprügeln meiner Asus 670 DCII (kein Top), nur mit dem MSI Afterburner, auf immerhin 1322 stabile MHz Kerntakt im Heaven Benchmark (siehe irgendwo im GTX-670-Boost-Thread). Da ich im Gegensatz dazu beim Rest nur 0815-Ergebnisse (4,2 GHz, Ram auf 2133 MHz 10-10-10-30) vorzuweisen habe und ich Grafikkarten sowieso faszinierend finde, würde ich mich hierauf beschränken. MIr ist bewusst, dass mit der Spannung noch ein weiterer Faktor ins Spiel kommt, aber wer es schafft, diesen verdammten Boost zu kontrollieren, der immer ein MHz höher geht, der bewältigt das auch noch irgendwie 

Aktuell erfolgt die gesamte Kühlung durch Luft, ein NZXT Phantom, einen offenen Aufbau mit jeder Menge Lüfter und einem Macho SE,  einem Genesis und bald noch einem weiteren (High-End?)-Kühler. Ich werde spätestens nach meinem Geburtstag im Februar auf eine WaKü umsteigen, bei welcher ich dann auch ordentlich investieren würde.

Insgesamt sind meine finanziellen Mittel aktuell völlig erschöpft, ich müsste also erst mal mit meiner 670 in meinem normalen System (2500k@ 4,2 GHz, 8 GB 2133 10-10-10-30 und P67 Extreme 4 Gen 3) vorlieb nehmen. Sobald ich es mir leisten kann, werde ich mir ein paar ältere Grafikkarten und einen geeigneten Kühler a lá Peter oder MK-26 kaufen, mit denen ich dann benchen möchte.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr mir ein wenig Hilfestellung leisten würdet. Welche Benchmarks wären für mich am besten? Welche Grafikkarten sollte ich mir in Zukunft kaufen? Welche Systemkombinationen (werden noch gepostet, bin aktuell nicht zuhause) wären am sinnvollsten? 
Auch habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung über die genauen Abläufe in HwBot und die optimale Vorgehensweise für Benchmarks, habe bisher auch ein vollgemülltes Win7 benutzt . Die angepinnten Threads im Unterforum habe ich kurz überflogen und acker sie morgen nochmal durch.


----------



## Moose83 (11. November 2012)

Du brauchst XP Vista und win 7 Und Sockel 775 brauchst mit Luft oder Wasserkühlung gar nicht erst anfangen, da brauchst Subzero.


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2012)

Hi 

Wie Moose schon gesagt hat sind 775 Systeme mit Luft relativ schwer zu übertakten. Mit DICE kommst da schon weiter. 

Bei einem 2500K hast du eigentlich auch das Potential für Einsteigerkarten. Du kannst dir ein paar ältere Karten wie 7800GT oder ähnliche kaufen. Diese sind komplett GPU limitiert und vorallem günstig. Wäre allerdings empfehlenswert, dass du dir eine zweite Festplatte oder SSD zulegst und darauf XP installierst. Gerade der 3DMark2001 bringt nur mit WinXP vernünftige Ergebnisse.


----------



## Professor Theorie (11. November 2012)

eine SSD dafür ist vorhanden, dass ist nicht das Problem.

Wieviel kostet denn das gesamte Equipment fürs Trockeneis ungefähr?

Ich hatte eigentlich vor, die Graka-Übertaktung auf den 775er-Systemen vorzunehmen, da ich das System mit 2500k zum Spielen nutze und da auch nicht jedes mal umbauen wollte. Limitieren die CPUs dann trotzdem so stark? Dann müsste ich mich noch gedulden, bis ich günstig etwas gebrauchtes bekomme, etwas stärkeres als meinen Q8300 habe ich sonst nicht mehr hier zu Hause.


----------



## der8auer (11. November 2012)

Du brauchst Pot, Thermometer und Isolationsmaterial. Das ist so das Wichtigste am Anfang.

Wird auf jeden Fall nicht teurer als die WaKü, die du anschaffen wolltest. Schätze mal so ca. 250€

Sowas bekommst du übrigens bei Home - der8auer - Extreme Cooling Components - Quality made in Germany! *gg*

Tockeneis kannst du auch online kaufen wenn du keinen Kontakt in der Nähe hast: www.trockeneis-direkt.de


----------



## TheJumper0 (18. November 2012)

Hallo ich häng mich hier mal eben an.

Was für ein Board würdet ihr den für den Sockel 775 empfehlen ?

Also rein zum übertakten und benchen


----------



## Moose83 (18. November 2012)

Asus Rampage Extreme mit X48, wird aber teuer
Oder ein p45 Brett mit DDR3 ala Gigabyte EP45T UD3P


----------



## TheJumper0 (18. November 2012)

Wo bekommt man die den her ? 

Die werden ja nicht mehr verkauft oder ?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (18. November 2012)

Du kannst dich entweder auf ebay oder besser in den Marktplätzen diverser Foren umsehen, irgendwo wird eigentlich immer was gutes angeboten


----------

